
Why you’ll always need more Data Scientists … and that’s a bad thing - flygoogle
https://medium.com/@hesenpeng/why-you-ll-always-need-more-data-scientists-and-that-s-a-bad-thing-7a7067271e47
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
The author is associated with an outfit called Tableau, and here's the
takeaway line from the article: "But hardly any one is buying the Tableau
service suite. Instead, they are going about the more pricey route to build
their own stack in-house."

And in that light it's basically a big ad.

~~~
alttab
In my mind - this is apples and oranges. Within my organization we have both
Tableau, and 5 data scientists. We are operating at a fairly large scale, so
Tableau can't handle our data directly. Ultimately, we use our own backend
(along with AirBnB Airflow) to generate views that Tableau can handle. I'm not
convinced tableau at this point is totally necessary, although the web-UI is
arguably better than e-mailing a spreadsheet around. Not sure its worth the
additional cost though.

Overall, its still too expensive and too hard to manage, analyze and present
data analysis. Today if you are doing it at scale it seems you need lots of
fancy software and an entire team of smart data people, along with potentially
infrastructure engineers to build the pipelining.

That's why you are starting to see different types of solutions like hybrid
toolsets like DataBlade.io ([http://datablade.io/](http://datablade.io/)) and
vertical turn key analysis like ZIIBRA
([http://www.ziibra.com/](http://www.ziibra.com/)). I have no affiliation to
these companies.

